# Best way to backup Samba4?



## fulano (Jul 9, 2015)

We are about to upgrade our FreeBSD server and perform a full disk format and re-installation of the system. We have a Samba 4.1 server with ~80 users, computers and printers managed by the Active Directory. 

How can we make a backup of these objects to restore later? Which files/directories are involved? Is there a tool to automate this task?

TIA.


----------

